# New England Bottle Show Eye Candy



## epgorge (Apr 1, 2007)

I met Taz, Southern Diver, Bearswede (and mrs swede), Downeastdigger, earlyglass, and a whole lot of other interesting people. What a show. Not too big but moving all the time. Plenty to see and lots of traffic moving through to converse with. 

 Here are some pictures. I unfortunately got caught up in the glass and didn't get allot of our members.  Here is one I was taking of some eyecandy and look see Wayne taking a picture of me n the background. I didn't know this until I got this on the editing screen.
 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Apr 1, 2007)

That was actually Wayne and Ron talking in the background. 
 Hre is a close up view of our two subjects. Bears got him a new min-wolfie, nice olive green ("orth the money" he said) Not sure what Wayne brought home with him. I am e he will tell us.  I saw his shirt out in the parking lot. He was bringing some nice squats into Taz to be tumbled.


----------



## epgorge (Apr 1, 2007)

The two fine llooking ladies to the right were the two mrs. 

 A closer on of that action. I am always joking around that I am going to put my wifes picture ou on the internet.


----------



## epgorge (Apr 1, 2007)

Ok 

 Eye Candy and color


----------



## epgorge (Apr 1, 2007)

I couldn't help myself


----------



## epgorge (Apr 1, 2007)

.


----------



## epgorge (Apr 1, 2007)

.
 jars


----------



## epgorge (Apr 1, 2007)

awwwww


----------



## epgorge (Apr 1, 2007)

A nice N E ladie relaxes at the show. She use to dig but said she got too old. Now she justs shops. Good for her.


----------



## epgorge (Apr 1, 2007)

Squats and hutches, etc.


----------



## epgorge (Apr 1, 2007)

or maybe these are squats. I'm blind here..


----------



## epgorge (Apr 1, 2007)

bears


----------



## epgorge (Apr 1, 2007)

Window


----------



## annie44 (Apr 1, 2007)

Joel,
 Thanks for posting all the photos!  Wish I was there - did you bring any new bottles home with you?


----------



## epgorge (Apr 1, 2007)

It was like Cap said.. walk around and see everything. Make mental notes about those you like and at the end if there is one you just have to have, then go get it. 

 Here was the only one I thought I just had to have, even though I wanted them all.


----------



## woody (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice.

 I see Jim and Joyce Rogers in the background.


----------



## epgorge (Apr 1, 2007)

It was a medical university. It just jumped out at me. I am not sure if it was the applied neck and tooled lip on the almost Sapphire Bue medicine body, but it just jumped at me. Then I turned it over.


----------



## epgorge (Apr 1, 2007)

Then the reversed "S"  said 'you want to take me home don't you'?


----------



## GreenMtnSam (Apr 1, 2007)

What a great exhibition - both of bottles and forum personalites.....  I met several forum members but don't believe I was introduced as one...   Think I was tagging along beside Taz most of the day!! I must say, EP, it was nice finally meeting you, a fellow VT'er!  You are all a super bunch!  My own pictures to add to the mix!  ~sam~  AKA Sally


----------



## GreenMtnSam (Apr 1, 2007)

Wish I'd gotten more but couldn't get the camera away!  ~sam~


----------



## epgorge (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey GMSam, 

 I am so glad yo got pictures of Taz. Mine didn't come out. Also, I lost the ones of earlyglass. I will have to get him at Saratoga in June
 More eye candy


----------



## epgorge (Apr 1, 2007)

more glass


----------



## epgorge (Apr 1, 2007)

more of New England Bottle Show


----------



## epgorge (Apr 1, 2007)

.......


----------



## epgorge (Apr 1, 2007)

Some ugly dude holding and drooling over an $800 Dr. Townsend's Sars... teal. Pontiled [X(]


----------



## epgorge (Apr 1, 2007)

Schneidams and other stuff...


----------



## epgorge (Apr 1, 2007)

new england show 2007


----------



## epgorge (Apr 1, 2007)

...


----------



## epgorge (Apr 1, 2007)

...


----------



## epgorge (Apr 1, 2007)

...


----------



## epgorge (Apr 1, 2007)

...


----------



## epgorge (Apr 1, 2007)

... And that's it for tonight. It has been a long day. Thanks Bram and whoever put on this fine show for us... 

 I was a bottle show virgin until today.  I Can't wait for the next one in June at Balston Spa. 

 Joel


----------



## capsoda (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for posting all the picks folks. I did a 16 hour day of car shows yesterday and I'm still paying for it but the wife and I had fun.


----------



## epgorge (Apr 1, 2007)

> I see Jim and Joyce Rogers in the background.


 
 woody, Which picture? Are they forum members and what are their logins?

 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Apr 1, 2007)

There are more coming as Wayne had his camera there. He is a good photographer and has a great camera. The papperazzi would be proud of him. He also had a good long way to drive to get home, as did Bearswede.

 GMSam, you should have told me you were you.... Tel taz, I really meant it.... he can keep the bottle, we want the girl back.

 Great show everyone.  

 Joel


----------



## cookie (Apr 1, 2007)

Joel-Some great pictures ...looks like everyone had plenty to look at..organizers happy with turnout?...any Middletown bottles?  John


----------



## epgorge (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah John, 

 Great show. I saw money exchanging hand so someone made out today. Yes I found two Grays and Clarks. Earlyglass had one and Bearswede had one. They both had the Middltown (period) VT (period). That is the the one tucker alludes to having the third mold. I had never seen it before and now here are two in the same room owned by someone I know. Now to figure out the value on all three.... Any idea. 

 I am gong to sell one of mine and keep the other. But which one to keep? 

 I have the privy open and am going to go to the Wescott's this week maybe even tomorrow. Get in contact with me and we will dig. Let me know when you are free.

 Joel


----------



## woody (Apr 2, 2007)

Joel, they are in the first picture posted.
 They are in the background to the left of the woman in the front.
 They are in their eighties.

 I don't know if they are forum members, but they are very nice and knowledgeable about bottles.


----------



## epgorge (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks Woody, I did meet them without an introduction. Its great when your spouse appreciates the same hobbies as you. 

 Wow, what a show.... Nice glass and kindred spirits. I had never gone to a bottle show before. My wife loved it. Thanks again, Bram (downeastdigger).

 I did notice some of the prices were a bit high, higher than book in many intstances, particularly the colored glass. I figured it was for those not knowing or caring prices, just buying color. I also figure the prices are inflated a bit to buffer dickering, which we all like to do. 

 I was looking for some peripherals like cleaning brushes, cleaning impliments, books on cleaning, etc. 

 Might be an idea for one of you vendors at the next one.

 Great show!


----------



## girlzgotmoxie (Apr 6, 2007)

Hey you got a picture of me! This was my first bottle show, and was enthralled with everthing I saw! I've only been collecting fow about 10 ten years, and just started digging this past fall. I'M HOOKED ! It was great meeting all of you at the Somersworth show, and look forward to meeting many more times!
 Johannah ( girlzgotmoxie )[]


----------



## epgorge (Apr 6, 2007)

> I've only been collecting fow about 10 ten years


 
 Moxie,

 Hey that was me. You drew my attention from your excitment when you first saw the bottle you are holding. I remember taking your picture and your hubby/friend looking at me as if, "hey why are you photographing my wife? you going to put her on the interent or something?".. If he only knew, eh?

 Look at your smile... that is what it is all about. Welcome to the forum a place of kindred spirits and great stories.

 Ep


----------



## annie44 (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Johanna!


----------

